# dear friends



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Dear friends


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hard to believe a year has gone by since those tense early days. It's exciting to hear about all the new things in Julien's world. The four legged babies are looking beyond adorable. It's good to see you here.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Horray Horray for Julien. Thank you so much for the update on your special little guy. Lucky you, you have an eater! So much easier that a picky monster. Wonderful that despite his being premature his body has progressed enough that he can cope with whole food. 

I'll bet you have a grand party to celebrate your son's wonderful accomplishments.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzanne, so great to hear from you and especially the report on your boy Julien. I am so glad all is well. There is only one thing missing.... Pictures of Julien and pups please!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It is so great to hear from you and the beautiful Sierra. We are so glad Julian is doing so well, keep in touch.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that everything is going well... I do think we need some pictures, though!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne I am thrilled to have seen you on FB so I can get my fill of Julien pictures and updates, today's post of his first word put a big smile on my face.

Also know that just cause you have not been around, a lot of the new members are still getting lots of help from you with the Sierra style tutorial ((hugs))


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Suzanne, wow how time flies - glad you checked in here again! Just wait , before you know it Julien will be driving you crazy as a teenager !! hehe 
Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Almost a year already? Wow. So nice to see your post here today, Suzanne! You've been missed. Of course having a baby to care for keeps a mom very busy!  Yes, many new forum members have enjoyed your tutorial and used it when caring for their own Hav, so thank you for that.  ((hugs))


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

So nice to hear an update from you , Suzanne. Your Havs are gorgeous.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It's great to hear from you and hard to believe Julian is almost a year old. Now that he has those feet moving you are really going to be busy the next year!! I would love to see a picture of your little guy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back Suzanne
Happy birthday Julien


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow how time flies! So good to hear from you Suzanne and it's always wonderful to get an update on baby Julien, who I will always consider a baby! 
Now we're just waiting for pictures!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh please post photos of your sweet Julien! I'm so happy to hear he's a busy little man who loves to eat.

Now how about that photo?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzabbe, so nice to hear from you. Glad to get all the good news about your precious Julien. Hope to see some pictures of him soon.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! A year old. And what a year you've had. It's good to hear from you Suzanne and even better to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh! Snowy, Crystal and I are so happy to see you here guys. Also, it is nice to read your updates.

Hope all is well with you these days

Kat


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh Suzanne, how wonderful to hear your days are filled with the joy of Julien turning one as a healthy "brussel sprout" eating normal toddler! That is so cute. I know your prayers have been answered and glad to hear all is going well. Bet he and Sierra will be best of friends this time next year! I do think of you every time I cut Jackson's bangs


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday to Julien!! Good to hear that you and baby boy are doing well! 

*pictures please, please....


----------

